

Leaving the Silicon Valley as a web entrepreneur - hippo33
http://hippoland.tumblr.com/post/3583932637/todays-the-day-i-become-a-boston-entrepreneur

======
acconrad
Congrats on the move! Just because we are less in numbers doesn't mean we're
less in great ideas or entrepreneurial energy :)

